# I guess I belong in here now...



## Wiggler

Me and the ex broke up on Monday, and as strange as it sounds, as soon as he said he was leaving it was like a massive weight lifted, I am happy!

Things between me and him are very civil and friendly, the truth is the relationship was over long ago so there is no raw feelings.

My 2 girls don't really know that anything has changed, but Dylan is nearly 5 and does, How can I make it easier on all of them? They facetime daddy every night before bed, we have arrangements for him to see them often. But when Dylan asks when daddy is coming home I get stuck beyond saying daddy loves him very much, but he has a new home now and will see him very often.


----------



## Jade--x

:hugs: I'm sorry you've split hun but the fact you've done it so amicably sounds great. I know the feeling of just relief when a relationships over! 

I think what you're saying to your LO is exactly what you should be, there's not much else you can tell him, just reassure him it's going to be ok :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks for your reply.

I always knew this was coming, and I'm glad it hasn't ended in fireworks, just when Dylan asks me when daddy is coming home it breaks me, I'm going to get Ex to talk to him as well on Sunday when he sees the kids.


----------



## moomin_troll

He will get used to it. When he asks just keep saying the same as u are now.
Daddy loves him but he doesn't live with u anymore.
My eldest is 5 and he's quite grown up, so I could go as far as saying that we didn't love each other anymore and that's why he's living elsewhere.

It's good to hear that they FaceTime every night :)


----------



## Wiggler

It's got a bit easier for the kids the past few days, dylan hasn't been so confused and Bethany hasn't been acting out. 

Ex will be over all day Thursday for Dylan's birthday, which the kids will love. And then he has them on his own for the first time on Sunday. I'm really nervous, he's never had all 3 on his own, not even when we were together.


----------



## moomin_troll

Haha I'm sure he will survive! 
Don't be nervous, enjoy the day doing what ever the hell u want....housework can wait! 
Mums very rarely get a day off, make the most of it


----------



## Wiggler

haha I will, when we were together I begged him to watch them so I could unwind, now I get a few hours every sunday! I plan on napping haha!


----------



## moomin_troll

Get him to start over night stays lol u deserve a lie in, not just afew hours on a Sunday.


----------



## Wiggler

Haha! He's going to have the kids overnight when he gets a place, he's staying with his mum at the moment and not a chance in hell of me letting them over there for a night lol


----------



## moomin_troll

Here's hoping he gets his ass into gear then lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your getting on ok x


----------



## smileyfaces

Old thread lol you been stalking?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Haha didnt see date :p


----------

